# High Dollar Fixtures



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Post Pictures of "high dollar fixtures here":thumbup: Here's a bathroom I did not to long ago, everything in here is $1000+ a fixture, This Kohler toilet has to be the biggest PITA toilet I've ever put in.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've never understood why people pay so much money for something that you crap and urinate into.....

Shower looks good....:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well at least it looks good, and that is what counts. If the customer is happy, then why complain? I wouldn't mind a few customers that like to overpay for fixtures. Most of the folks around here are average American families, and therefore do not have a budget worth a dang. 

But, I have been working on getting into the money area of the nearest big city so I can deal with the wealthy.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Will said:


> Post Pictures of "high dollar crap here":thumbup: Here's a bathroom I did not to long ago, everything in here is $1000+ a fixture, and it was all crap. This Kohler toilet has to be the crappest toilet I've ever put in that cost over a 1000 bucks.
> 
> Everything here sucks, except that [email protected]$$ kerdi drain.



Just out of curiosity, what made these "crap" in your opinion?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That shower valve and jets was made in Turkey. It's nice and shinny, but all plastic behind. And where are you going to get repair parts? I just put it in, no warranty:no:.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out how you install that water closet:

http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/1087602_2.pdf


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

You have got to LOVE kohler for making a toilet as complex and crappy as their ever changing faucets. Bless their hearts.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, that tile is hideous! Butt ugly.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Check out how you install that water closet:
> 
> http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/1087602_2.pdf


I think I have put in one of those. The supply has to be attached before you set the toilet, and there is no way to tighten it to the fill valve once it is set. To change the fill valve (or supply), you have to re-set the whole toilet.


I think it is made in China as well, and then re-branded as a Kohler.
:whistling2:

It has a Gerber-It dual flush flush valve if I remember correctly.

Let's just say that I wasn't a fan of that toilet.

--Will


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have installed 2 of those "european" style kohler toilets this year. The first one was sprung up on me when we went to trim out the bathroom. Low and behold, marble flooring had to be pulled, and then deckboard. We roughed in for a standard toilet, and the flange we had set on the wood floor would not work. This was for a contractor who does not like to communicate anything at all. This one bolted down to the floor through the toilet seat holes, with these crappy peices of idiot engineered all thread plastic anchor system. PITA.:furious:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Will said:


> Check out how you install that water closet:
> 
> http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/1087602_2.pdf


Should tell you something about the toilet, considering I've never read toilet instructions.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumbpro, you would on that one. After the 1st one it's wasn't so bad, but the 1st one took me 3-4 hrs.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Will said:


> Plumbpro, you would on that one. After the 1st one it's wasn't so bad, but the 1st one took me 3-4 hrs.


I sure would have, I was just saying it is getting rediculous when a master plumber has to read the directions to install a water closet. What's the world coming too.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have installed 2 of those "european" style kohler toilets this year. The first one was sprung up on me when we went to trim out the bathroom. Low and behold, marble flooring had to be pulled, and then deckboard. We roughed in for a standard toilet, and the flange we had set on the wood floor would not work. This was for a contractor who does not like to communicate anything at all. This one bolted down to the floor through the toilet seat holes, with these crappy peices of idiot engineered all thread plastic anchor system. PITA.:furious:


I have inserted language into our proposals just to addresses this very issue. Basically, it reads that we have to have all the spec sheets for all the fixtures up front (beginning of rough-in).

I am probably going to have a check list for gc's and homeowners acting as there own gc's to help keep things running smoothly.

I had a customer that was her own gc recently (long time customer, super smart, really nice). After she gc'd her own kitchen remodel (high end, opening support walls between rooms, adding a sink), she said she could appreciate what a gc brings to a project.

It is always refreshing to have a competent person realize the value and work that we (and our colleagues from other disciplines) put forth.

She was the customer that got me thinking about the checklist.

--Will


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> Well at least it looks good, and that is what counts. If the customer is happy, then why complain? I wouldn't mind a few customers that like to overpay for fixtures. Most of the folks around here are average American families, and therefore do not have a budget worth a dang.
> 
> But, I have been working on getting into the money area of the nearest big city so I can deal with the wealthy.


Just be warned if you have never worked for the "wealthy". I have plumbed a good many million plus homes. All through the build the wifey keeps her nose in decor books from who knows where all from. Everything from fixtures and appliances changing locations or tile thicknesses cus this just came in from Italy, or cutting sheetrock cuz commode supply has to be moved 2" to even fit or the trim cut cuz base of commode goes all the way to sheetrock. One house I plumbed the falling stream of water that came from a special head mounted 12 ft. above the tub. The fixtures each have 25 parts you assemble to install. Man it goes on and on. The language better be really good to say the least.


----------



## Conte Plumbing (Dec 20, 2010)

Will said:


> Check out how you install that water closet:
> 
> http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/1087602_2.pdf


I plumbed one of these a long time ago and I learned not to bid a job unless I get a spec sheet or the trim is T&M.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just installed these not to long ago. Tub fill and exposed shower are perrin and Rowe. HO thought it would be a good idea to open the boxes,take out the parts, and put them in one pile, what a pain. Sry the one pic is sideways, posting from my Droid


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Will said:


> That shower valve and jets was made in Turkey. It's nice and shinny, but all plastic behind. And where are you going to get repair parts? I just put it in, no warranty:no:.



Wow. That should be illegal. Why bother making something like that in plastic. That sounds fit for a trailer manufacturer.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

marc76075 said:


> I just installed these not to long ago. Tub fill and exposed shower are perrin and Rowe. HO thought it would be a good idea to open the boxes,take out the parts, and put them in one pile, what a pain. Sry the one pic is sideways, posting from my Droid


I love when they open all the boxes and have all the faucets laying in piles where they are going to go. I should start to charge extra for that crap.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice tub filler. I've done a few like that, PITA to rough in.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah that one was a big pain, 2nd floor concrete. I had to work close with the concrete crew ( good thing I speak some Spanish)


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

This is not high dollar but I think y'all will enjoy it, or find it funny. I roughed in this valve for a "short fellow"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Check out how you install that water closet:
> 
> http://www.us.kohler.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/1087602_2.pdf


 
Thanks for the heads-up warning. Before giving a proposal on say a re-model, I ALWAYS get spec sheets. I want to know what fixtures I'm being asked to rough-in for. I don't want to be surprised. :no:

You'd also better know what fancy vanities are going to be installed. Some vanities are like dressers with drawers, and the water and waste lines have to be moved, like cutting into the stack and raising the san tee (or sanitary cross).


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Man thats a low shower head! That Guy must need a ladder to get in the tub.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe that shw head serves some nefarious purpose.:brows:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Some people will stoop really low to save money on copper....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is that a dielectric brass coupling between the copper and galvanized piping.:whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is that a dielectric brass coupling between the copper and galvanized piping.:whistling2:



What's wrong with it? Read your code book (IPC)

*605.24.1 Copper or copper-alloy tubing to galvanized steel pipe.* Joints between copper or copper-alloy tubing and galvanized steel pipe be made with a _brass fitting_ or dielectric fitting or dielectric union


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is that a dielectric brass coupling between the copper and galvanized piping.:whistling2:


I have had inspectors have me use a long brass nipple to transition from copper to galvanized where the transition was going to be concealed. It kept a union (in this case a dielectric union) from being concealed.

--Will


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

futz said:


> Wow, that tile is hideous! Butt ugly.


their probably $10+ a piece


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Sunrise Specialty with the trimmings. Stub outs have to be tits on perfect. This company makes good stuff but dealing with them is a freakin nightmare. They are located in Ghetto azz Oakland, CA


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What is that on the bottom right of your pic? sch. 80 PVC? or is that gas with pvc piping on it?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like insulation on copper with either a saddle tap or two bolt ground clamp right at the wall.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

*random fixture pictures*

Sorry about any sideways photos, uploaded from iPhone.


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

In the past 25 years I have put in and or repaired some of the high dollar fixtures. From Crane wallsan toilets to the Kohler computer controled multi shower head system, Gold plated faucets, etc. I still think you can go way out of line with some of this stuff. I'll stick with my cimmeron toilet, Delta faucets oh yea in chrome.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

DIZ said:


> Sorry about any sideways photos, uploaded from iPhone.


The electronic valves look cool. Never had a chance to touch them. Lots of Aqua Brass and European stuff, but nothing electronic. 

How are they to trim out? Does your rough-in have to be dead on the mark with the finished wall?


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

markb said:


> The electronic valves look cool. Never had a chance to touch them. Lots of Aqua Brass and European stuff, but nothing electronic.
> 
> How are they to trim out? Does your rough-in have to be dead on the mark with the finished wall?


The iO digital from Moen is pretty cool. Programming it was a bit of a headache, got a touch wet doing so. That is really just the valve control, it's connected to a 20 or 30' patch cable which leads to a big valve box full of solenoids. It can be located in another room, on another floor. THis homeowner chose to locate it in the worst possible spot for inspection, wouldnt take my advice. In addition, this is on an acrylic one piece shower.....like big shiny rims on a old ford explorer.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

DIZ said:


> The iO digital from Moen is pretty cool. Programming it was a bit of a headache, got a touch wet doing so. That is really just the valve control, it's connected to a 20 or 30' patch cable which leads to a big valve box full of solenoids. It can be located in another room, on another floor. THis homeowner chose to locate it in the worst possible spot for inspection, wouldnt take my advice. In addition, this is on an acrylic one piece shower.....like big shiny rims on a old ford explorer.


HA! Spent all of his money on the faucet, not enough for the tileman. Better for you anyways $$$


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Steam shower


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Steam shower 2


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

worst toilet ever?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

This is what the toilet installs on:blink:. No room for error. had to take off baseboard to get the toilet to fit. No way of knowing if you have a leak or anyway of replacing guts with out pulling toilet.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like a Toto, them and Kohler, always got a better idea.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

That toilet looks like a HUGE pita


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

That toilet looks like one we installed recently. Sure is a giant pain in the behind! We had a problem because the homeowner had the toilet for two years sitting in storage and had lost all of his paperwork....


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Those toilets with the separate trapways definately suck. And those plastic clips attached to the floor are suppose to keep the toilet fastened to the floor. They are not as solid as bolting the actual bowl down to the flange.

I've done a couple of those as well, UGH!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yea the plastic clips don't do jack. I use E-6100 under the rim of the bowl to keep it from moving. E-6100 is some good stuff.

http://www.eclecticproducts.com/e6100_retail.htm


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Just looked at the pic again, what are the odds of catching the grout line with both of those clips.... NICE...:thumbup:

That tile looks like it woulda been a bear to drill. I despise drilling porcelain tile.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That is some funky tile.....:blink:


----------

